

Skydiver Aims to Jump from 120,000 Feet, Break the Sound Barrier - cisforcody
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/03/skydiver-aims-to-jump-from-120000-feet-break-the-sound-barrier/

======
c1sc0
There's good (technical) info in the threads on basejumper.com about this
attempt.

